# 309 temp visa-Turned down for job!!



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey all!
I just got turned down for a job from an airline because I only have a 309 visa. They said they can only hire people with permanent visas! I have the full right to work in Australia (according to Immigration). 

Has anyone else had this problem??
Kris


----------



## kiwi12 (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know about Australia but when I sponsored my husband into Canada and he got his open work permit he still couldn't drive for some long haul transport companies because they required that their workers have a FAST card to enable them to get across the borders between Canada and the US quickly. The only way you can obtain a FAST card is by being a citizen or Permanent Resident of either country. I imagine that this would also apply to some jobs in Australia. 

I am sorry to hear this. There is absolutely nothing you can do about it. The rules are controlled by border services.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on what jobs you are looking for. I believe most airlines (if not all) require you to be a permanent resident or Australian citizen - it should be listed in the requirements for the job.

Also with airlines it does not surprise me at all. I am not sure what job you went for but a friend of mine is cabin crew with an airline and before she job offered a permanent job with them she had to do 6 weeks worth of training and pass examinations and she has do training and pass exams each year. I imagine and airline doesn't want to risk doing all the training when someone is on a temporary visa and could potentially leave the country.

I know alot of Australian government jobs won't accept anything other than Australian citizen.

Sorry about your job, but there is nothing you can do about it. You just need to look for jobs where you don't need a PR.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Although a 309 visa gives u full work rights it doesnt mean a permanent resident..not until u get the subclass 100
If you and your partner were to break up, it would affect you and most likely have to go home or get another visa.
A permanent resident is just that..a permanent resident.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Some jobs will specify PR of australia or citizen. Some will specify that u must have full work rights. That would be the type that would be ok to apply for.


----------

